
Canadian PM Justin Trudeau Facing Resignation - novaRom
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/justin-trudeau-brownface-photo-shows-canada-prime-minister-west-point-grey-academy-college-party-2019-09-18/
======
novaRom
Appropriate moment, Trudeau faces re-election next month.

Some time ago it was an Austrian PM, now it is a Canadian. At this digital age
is there anyone without digital traces that can be used against him/her?

